# Show Drapes/Curtains



## Biawhiska

got got got


----------



## Selk67U2

Classycatdesigns | Cat Show Curtains | Cat Show Drapes | Cheshire North East England UK

*This lady Anna, makes fab drapes and will make up whatever you want if you don't see anything you like on her web site, she's lovely and her drapes are well made too*


----------



## Guest

wow nice curtains


----------



## Selk67U2

*They're fab arn't they. I have 2 sets from her *


----------



## Guest

are they expensive?


----------



## Selk67U2

*They are usually around the £40 to £50 mark, mine even have my prefix and pictures of my cats embroidered on *


----------



## Guest

that is very reasonably priced.


----------



## Selk67U2

*It is considering the time it must take to do them, you even get a matching litter tray cover, lol
Here are mine, the light did'nt do them justice really, but you get the idea They were taken at the Xmas show last year*


----------



## Rraa

Had a quick peep on this link - fabby designs. Anna is very creative isn't she!  Very reasonable too - nice that the prices are quotes together with package and delivery - a bargain. I shall keep a careful note of this link.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha Ra, I could spend a fortune. I love the rainbow ones, but hubby said not allowed anymore, lol.*


----------



## dancingqueen

Hi everyone
I have not posted on here before but have 'visited'.
I have got 3 sets of drapes from Anna - they are just amazing - her prices are reasonable, she is most approachable and will send samples of fabric etc. etc.
You can buy from her with complete confidence.
dancingqueen


----------



## sarah1212

take a look at www.cat-show-curtains.co.uk they make lovely curtains, well made , reasonable prices


----------

